# Disappointed - Technical Writer, ANZSCO code 212415



## starz (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am a Technical Writer from India. I have over 9 years of very good experience in Technical Writing.

I was wanting to migrate to Australia since many years.

And I finally got everything ready and filled the Skill Assessment form. My ANZSCO code is 212415, and I fall under State Sponsorship Migration. But I was fine with that as well. 

But...I just realized that Technical Writing happens to be in the Red zone - Off List for almost all the states. That means sponsorship is limited to applicants who are recent South Australian (SA) international graduates, who studied at a South Australian institution and where this study meets the DIAC two year study requirement. If any of the applicant's studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.


Now...I guess there's no way I can think about moving to Australia. 

I see so many jobs on SEEK for Technical Writers in all the places like Sydney, Melbourne....etc. But I can't take them, coz I can't migrate to Australia.

I don't have any relatives in Australia who can sponsor me.

Which implies....that I was an idiot. 

Any help, feedback will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Do people get sponnsored by employers in your field? If so how about applying for the jobs you see, noting that you need sponsorship?


----------



## starz (Mar 19, 2012)

I am mulling over that option...!

Since there are so many jobs on SEEK, I am planning to upload my Resume there.

But again, work permits are for limited time period (as I understand). And I would not like to change a country again when my work permit expires...!

Its such a disappointing day today.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

starz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Technical Writer from India. I have over 9 years of very good experience in Technical Writing.
> 
> ...


Well that's the problem with waiting too long, similar thing happened to me with Canada which devastated me at the time when they changed the laws. Don't lose hope, keep applying for jobs, many people on this forum got job offers and employer sponsored.


----------



## starz (Mar 19, 2012)

JBY said:


> Don't lose hope, keep applying for jobs, many people on this forum got job offers and employer sponsored.


Thank you, JBY.

I really am in need of encouragement. 

I'll put my profile on SEEK. And probably will try for other countries like Canada and NZ also. 

May be the best option will come up...(I just hope it comes soon).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You should also consider targeting employers directly and sending in your resume to them.

Putting your resume on Seek can work to some extent but you will also need to send out a few applications off your own back. Agents and employers do request copies of CVs that have been posted on Seek but unless you follow up, for the most part, nothing more comes of it, unless you are highly skilled and experienced.

Rules change constantly in Oz. Today you might not qualify; however, this does not mean that your occupation will not be included on the SOL list a few years down the line. The rules are also changing to make it easier for 457 visa holders to gain permanent residency, so if you can find an employer willing to sponsor you, your PR dreams may not necessarily have to end. It always a good idea as well to confirm with any potential employer that they would be willing to sponsor your PR further down the line. Most employers expect you to work for them for at least 2 years before they consider this option but they would have something to that effect in their HR policy.


----------



## starz (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you, Maz25.
I agree, I'll have to be more proactive and persistent. 

I'll look for the list of employers from job sites. And check with their HR policies regarding sponsoring my PR.

I have worked in US earlier, but again, the Greencard was not processed due to HR policies. And I had to leave after the visa expired. That's the saddest part, because you get used to a place, and a kind of life. Changing countries is something that I don't fancy any more.
I just wish to settle down at one place, where I get good work options for the rest of my life. 

Thank you, I'll follow your suggestions!


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

starz said:


> Thank you, Maz25.
> I agree, I'll have to be more proactive and persistent.
> 
> I'll look for the list of employers from job sites. And check with their HR policies regarding sponsoring my PR.
> ...


Me too a Technical Writer, and recently got into a consultancy for the PR process. I would like to know your current status ? Were you successful in getting the PR / Job?

Good Luck, Sandhya.


----------



## manmeet2121 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, I want some help from you.


----------



## vneat (Dec 7, 2012)

as suggest earlier by Maz, there is always a chance that your skill will show up in SOL in future... I wanted to apply for sys admin role year before last but it reached max. limit in SA. In 2012, with new rule in place and updated SOL, I got chance to apply for sys admin skill in SA and i was lucky to get PR granted... :clap2: I am sure this coming June SOl will be updated again and you may see your skill again


----------



## sanmoh (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi There,

I'm too a technical writer with 6.5 years of experience and planning to apply for PR. 
I have my documents ready for skill assessment. can i proceed further, will i be able to apply for EOI?


----------



## djnidz (Jun 21, 2016)

starz said:


> Thank you, Maz25.
> I agree, I'll have to be more proactive and persistent.
> 
> I'll look for the list of employers from job sites. And check with their HR policies regarding sponsoring my PR.
> ...


Hi there.. Im a Technical Writer too and would like to know if I should apply for an Aus PR. If there is no scope for this occupation I'll try somewhere else. Where are you now and hows things? Appreciate if you could provide some guidance in this regard.

Cheers!


----------



## dpac (Jul 25, 2016)

If Technical Writing is listed in the skilled occupation, then why cant a PR be processed. How is the dependency on State Sponsoring Migration is an issue to get an Australian PR as compared with the other listed jobs?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

dpac said:


> If Technical Writing is listed in the skilled occupation, then why cant a PR be processed. How is the dependency on State Sponsoring Migration is an issue to get an Australian PR as compared with the other listed jobs?


Technical Writer is on the CSOL only, which requires either a state or employer to nominate the applicant. If no state includes this occupation on their migration list, that would rule out a 190 visa. So the only possible option would be to find an employer who is willing and able to sponsor the applicant for a visa.


----------



## dpac (Jul 25, 2016)

Many thanks Maggie for clearing this out. Helps a lot. I hope other Technical Writers are aware of this and not pay money to the agents without knowing this clause.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

To be fair, it's not really a "clause" it's just the way the programme works. Calling it a "clause" infers that it's somehow not presented clearly or is hidden. If there anyone is reading this who hasn't yet started the process: familiarise yourself with how the SOL/CSOL/sponsorship options work before parting with any cash. 


I also think MARA would be concerned at an agent who takes your fee knowing full well that the skill is not on the SOL nor any state list. They should have been quite clear at the outset on expectations: i.e. they should have asked you your intent and informed you of your options.


----------



## dpac (Jul 25, 2016)

FFacs said:


> To be fair, it's not really a "clause" it's just the way the programme works. Calling it a "clause" infers that it's somehow not presented clearly or is hidden. If there anyone is reading this who hasn't yet started the process: familiarise yourself with how the SOL/CSOL/sponsorship options work before parting with any cash.
> 
> 
> I also think MARA would be concerned at an agent who takes your fee knowing full well that the skill is not on the SOL nor any state list. They should have been quite clear at the outset on expectations: i.e. they should have asked you your intent and informed you of your options.


I have brought this to the agent's attention. Awaiting response. Let's see. If there is any work around considering I do not have any State Sponsorship as of now.
Thank You.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all, has anyone got their PR for "Technical Writer"? Please share your experience. Thanks.


----------



## attu (Dec 27, 2016)

What are the chances for technical writers from India now to get a PR visa approved for Australia? The code 212415 is in CSOL now.


----------

